# sound problem when listening to music and surfing the internet or scrolling



## Noobalboy (Jun 30, 2008)

System
Mobo Asus striker II extreme
cpu intel 9450 quad core 
ram corsair 4gig 1333
gfx 2x bfg tech 9800gx2 sli
hd raptor drive 10000 rpm
standard storage drive
os: vista 64 home premium with sp1
sound Asus Xonar D2 (this is where my question lies)

Ok, now that i've described my system i'll try and explain my sound issue. I just bought the Asus Xonar D2 soundcard and when it's working properly it sounds great. However i'm experiencing a big problem when listening to music and surfing the internet, either with firefox or IE; it is difficult to explain, but basically loading pages interfers with the sound/playback esspecially loading images.

I hope this makes sense, but the things i've tried to fix the issue include turning downing the master volume and checking irqs for conficts (of which there are none). I've uninstalled drivers and updated them and a couple of times and this has led to greater problems, such as slowing/distorting music with scrolling. However, this probably had more to do with me not uninstalling drivers correctly:

I think correct unistall is

device manager/right click sound card/ uninstall
add/remove programs uninstall xonar software/drivers
search sysyem for asus folders and delete em
empty recycle bin
run ccleaner reg and applications
restart machine

Sorry for rabbling on, but my question basically is, why does surfing the internet interfer with music playback with either media player or itunes, esspecially when loading images? Even starting ie or firefox causes the sound glitch, this happens with no other software (word, excel etc).

Any help you guys can give with be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## taidsb (Mar 15, 2009)

Same problem here, anyone can help us?


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

Do you have Itunes on your machine?

Pauldo


----------



## taidsb (Mar 15, 2009)

Hi, no I don't have iTunes on this system. Although I can tell you i use XMplay and a x-Fi Creative USB External Soundcard. Currently running XP SP2 on a Pentium 4 - 3GHz Prescott - 2GB DDR Ram with ATi Radeon 3870 on a rare BioStar motherboard.


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

Are your USB ports 1.0 or 2.0?

Did this just start or has it always been the case?

Pauldo


----------



## Foln (Mar 20, 2009)

Hi there,

Same issue here. Tracks playing in iTunes will start to break up whenever a browser is opened, and again when a new page loads. The more images on the page the worse the effect.

I've a feeling this has only recently started to happen...probably since iTunes 8.1.0.52 a week or so ago. However taidsb does not have iTunes so I guess it's more complicated than that.

Any help appreciated 

Thank you.


----------



## taidsb (Mar 15, 2009)

Hi There,

My USB bus can take USB 1.0 and 2.0, the soundcard is compatible for both!
It seems even worse when i'm playing youtube or flash kinda movie's. I think this effect is caused by having a higher load on the CPU. :4-dontkno I've been brainstorming about what could cause the problem:

- Changing Buffer size and Performance/Quality for my Sound Card (no effect)
- Getting new drivers (no effect)
- No Enough Power, Replace power supply with more watts (didn't try yet)

Since I still believe it's a software issue, i don't want to make hardware changes unless it really solves the problem. Anyone have some more suggestions?


----------



## taidsb (Mar 15, 2009)

Foln said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Same issue here. Tracks playing in iTunes will start to break up whenever a browser is opened, and again when a new page loads. The more images on the page the worse the effect.
> 
> ...



The sound problem is solved!
ray: I've re-installed my computer with the latest Beta version of Windows 7. Because of a harddisk failure I was pushed to make a new install. So the main problem was caused by a HDD failure. So I suggest you check your HDDs and try to install the newest Windows 7 or Vista. My PC runs like a pro now!


----------

